# Compelling subject on BBC America tonight....



## Margo_C-T (Dec 10, 2009)

In case anyone is interested...now on DISH on BBCAmerica in my area. Compelling food for thought about breeding for 'looks', via close inbreeding, etc.--for ANYONE breeding 'purebred' animals, especially for almost exclusively cosmetic reasons.

Margo


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd LOVE a bull terrier..you know the ones with the spuds mckenzie profile but I did research and found that over the years breeders have bred to increase the "slope" and in doing so they have pushed the dogs brain further back and into a tiny area. This has resulted in many Bulls living a life of agony with violent headaches and terrible "quirks" like running in circles all day. No matter how much I love the breed I refuse to contribute to this HORROR. I figure that if everyone took this stand then breeders would have no market.

Sadly dogs are one of the few breeds we can destroy like this. It's actually in their genetic make up. There is a gene in there that is (I can't 100% remember) either missing or it can "move" thus allowing us to be able to change the breed over a handful of years.

Used to be that getting a "pedigree dog" was the status symbol...now many avoid them like the plague because of the magnitude of genetic problems we're bred into them.

...and that's not even going into inbreeding.


----------



## gimp (Dec 11, 2009)

Come on people!! Can't we recognize propoganda for what it is?




It galled and saddened me that this did not have to be labled as a commercial for the AR folks. It amazes me that people can buy it hook, line, and sinker.





Do your research before buying anything. Buy an animal from a GOOD breeder; one who knows their breed and is willing to test. Vet check. Soundness is important in more than just horses and pots and pans.



Talk with others in the breed and make sure you know the history of the breed, and more important, of the breeder.


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't watch the show, but I can relate. I did my research when it came to the dalmation breed. With all their problems I "thought" I had a reputable breeder who showed had lots of good feedback etc. The pup was beautiful did great at shows (AKC) had a bad dog that turned out as he got older (allergies, really bad behavior problems even working with obedience, and bad aggression problems) that this puppys momma was bred w/her daddy



So can happen.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 11, 2009)

gimp said:


> Come on people!! Can't we recognize propoganda for what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I did. I haven't watched this show. I did my research and contacted vets who have this breed as patients and the Bull Terrier breed HAS been manipulated for looks to the point where many suffer horrible lives. I'm not saying there aren't good dogs or breeders...I am saying that I can make the choice not to support the breeding of a mutation that does result in lives of misery for many dogs by not spending my dollars.

Here a picture of what breeders have done to this dogs skull in just 50 short years

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2005/...ll-terrier.html

I think this says it all

"Dog breeders are generally selecting for FAIL -- the thing that is rare in nature because it is maladaptive in natural dogs (i.e. it causes them to die or fail to thrive). The shape of the head of the Bull Terrier is such that it could not actually hunt in the wild -- it a UN-natural selection to preserve a mutation (the tandem genetics repeats that cause the crooked nose)."


----------



## krissy3 (Dec 11, 2009)

great topic!! for all breeders and buyers to think about , thanks for posting it.


----------



## gimp (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the video was just made to take the heat off of all those puppy mills and backyard breeders selling for profit myself. I watched the video before and just thought it was a bunch of hooey. The amount of issues with purebred/correctly bred dogs is far more significant than those bred for pure profit.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 11, 2009)

man seems to change all things there is no hoopla or propoganda in that be it dog breeds or horse breeds or whatever. We always think we can make it better - bigger or smaller- tweak this or tweak that and sadly it is almost always for a 50 cent ribbon and a few bucks...


----------



## anoki (Dec 11, 2009)

This video is not new....been around for a bit now....


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 11, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]Pedigree Dogs Exposed was first aired in Britain in 2008. Its sensationalism caused a huge wave of discussion regarding pedigreed dogs. The BBC cancelled TV coverage of the famed Crufts dog show. [/SIZE]

The documentary is often called sensationalized because it focused on a relatively small number of dogs which have severe problems compared to the thousands of pedigreed dogs in Britain which are healthy.

The largest health study on dogs in the world was carried out by The Kennel Club and the Animal Health Trust. This included a health study of 52,000 pedigreed/registered dogs in Britain. The study found that 90% pedigree dogs will not suffer from health problems that will have a detrimental effect on their quality of life.

In the documentary, King Charles Cavalier Spaniels were erroneously reported to have as many as 1/3 of the breed affected with syringomyelia. In actuality, the Animal Health Trust, in their large study, only found that 2% of CKCSs were affected.

The Kennel Club has recently reviewed breed standards and made some changes, supports a new genetic study at Imperial College, promotes genetic testing, supports the Canine Health Trust and is making increasing efforts to educate breeders.

PETA has jumped at the opportunity to hail this documentary to promote their own views. The maker of the documentary Jemima Harrison said:



[SIZE=8pt]_“I am horrified that PETA is using the film to further its own, warped agenda,” says Jemima Harrison, of Passionate Productions, which made the film for the BBC. “Our film is about animal welfare, not animal rights._[/SIZE]

_ _

_
__[SIZE=8pt]“PETA’s animal welfare record is appalling. It kills 97 per cent of the dogs that come to its shelters and admits its ultimate aim is to rid the world of what it calls the “domestic enslavement” of dogs as either pets or working dogs.[/SIZE]_

_ _

_
__[SIZE=8pt]“In stark contrast, and the reason we made the film, is that we believe pedigree dogs are of tremendous value to society and that something needs to be done to arrest the damage caused by decades of inbreeding and selection for ‘beauty’. The film is a passionate call for urgent reform to save them before it is too late. To do that, there needs to be urgent reform of breeding practices and dog shows.[/SIZE]_

_ _

_
__[SIZE=8pt]“PETA is a bunch of crackpots who do not care about anything but publicity and making money. They have not bothered to contact us - and, indeed, if they did we would make it very clear we do not want their support. It devalues and marginalises a film that raises a serious issue that needs to be addressed, and quickly.”[/SIZE]_

_ _

_
_



_ _



_
_


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 11, 2009)

AR propaganda pure and simple.

Of course most dog breeds could not survive in the wild, that is not what the breeds was developed for.

And not every breed that is "extreme" is laden with health issues. Not all breeders are monsters.

Most horse, sheep, chicken and cattle breeds could also not survive in the wild.


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 11, 2009)

Watched it last night..


----------



## Katiean (Dec 12, 2009)

I know my little 1 3/4lb yorkie wouldn't make it in the wild. She won't even go outside in this crummy weather.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't seen the video--our local channels don't run it & we don't have cable.

I don't like what has been done to some of the breeds--the rear ends on the German Shepherds, the extreme Borzoi look of the rough collies...those are two breeds that come to mind first because they are breeds that I like & have looked at. I have a Shepherd that is working out well for me now, but it took some looking to find her. I looked at quite a few that just didn't have hip conformation I could live with...even then they may have had sound hips, but I just didn't like their conformation & didn't want a dog I disliked the look of...

I don't believe that 'most' purebred dogs have health problems--but they are out there, and that means that anyone shopping for a dog needs to really do their homework & ask the right questions of breeders. Get to know the breed you are looking for so that you have some idea what the various conformation traits may mean in terms of health or soundness & so that you know what potential problems the breed has & can ask the right health related questions before buying.

I don't think the question of "could this dog survive on his own in the wild" is a criteria for selecting or passing over any dog--I don't know about anyone else, but I don't expect any dog of mine to have to survive in the wild. Sure hope they don't have to try anyway. Heck, I wouldn't survive so well in the wild!!


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 12, 2009)

I have not seen the show, and am not sorry after reading all your posts that I missed it. Sounds like a waste of time- and I completely agree with the opinions on PETA. (crackpots!!



)


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 12, 2009)

My view of the show was basically, buyer beware. The point didnt seem to me that they want to ban all breeding, but that they are shining the light on bad breeders. I bet for every fantastic breeder who researches and does it out of love of the breed, there is a line of ignorant ones who do it for the oh holy buck. Like the producer of the show stated, they dont like the fact that PETA stole the show for their own gain. I wish that show was mandatory viewing for all breeders.

A friend purchased a boxer from out of state, didnt research the breeder, but bought her because she was cheap. She is barely 6 months and her nose is so pushed up and in that her lower teeth stick out all the time. Her hips are scary too. Of course now the breeder just cant seem to find the papers ( likely story) and friend is in love with the pup. I have Australian Cattle Dogs, once I learned of the genetic problems I bought only pups there were tested and came from good lineage. Of course there are a thousand more pups out there that people dont test for and will have owners that have to deal with blind dogs. Oh well.


----------

